# helllo from N.C.



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

PSEbowhunter1 said:


> love this site. hope to pick alot of brains.


Welcome to AT! Start picking! :wink: 

Where in NC are you located?


----------



## PSEbowhunter1 (Feb 14, 2007)

Roanoke Rapids. I-95 just below the state line.


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## megoody (Feb 27, 2007)

welcome im from nc as well


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!


----------



## stackman (Feb 4, 2007)

how was your season in roanoke rapids? i hunt on both sides of ya. it was great for us.:moose: :darkbeer:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk PSEbowhunter1. Have fun here.


----------



## hitman846 (Jan 25, 2003)

Welcome PSE, jump right in! I'll see ya in the forums!


----------



## Randallcblitz (Feb 12, 2006)

Hello from Winston Salem nc. PSE ROCKS in N.C.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: to ArcheryTalk , fellow NC'er


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

megoody said:


> welcome im from nc as well



:welcome: to ArcheryTalk as well


----------



## PSEbowhunter1 (Feb 14, 2007)

Not too bad. This was my first real archery season, so i had alot of fun. Can't wait till next season. My son is 11 so i just sit back and let him do all of the shooting. We still hunt only.


----------



## pinkfletch (Sep 16, 2002)

Another welcome to AT


----------



## PSEbowhunter1 (Feb 14, 2007)

stackman said:


> how was your season in roanoke rapids? i hunt on both sides of ya. it was great for us.:moose: :darkbeer:


Whereabouts do you hunt?


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## stackman (Feb 4, 2007)

i hunt in garysburg and warrenton


----------



## stackman (Feb 4, 2007)

this will also be my first year bow hunting. can not wait


----------



## PSEbowhunter1 (Feb 14, 2007)

stackman said:


> this will also be my first year bow hunting. can not wait


I hunt in Margarettesville and Pendleton. I'll bet we know some of the same people.


----------



## Mykey (May 20, 2003)

Welcome!, just pull up a stump and stay a while.


----------



## stackman (Feb 4, 2007)

no i sure don't. i am from hatteras. i am in a lease in warrenton, and lease a farm on my own in north hampton. [garysburg]


----------



## Doug10 (Dec 13, 2005)

*Nc*

Hey i live in Elizabeth city not too far from hattaras. There is a little public land here and there that is public but i think its decent area. PM me your contact info. Is there anywhere out your way that you go to shoot like shops and whatnot? Im in the process of building a range here at the house.

Doug


----------



## stackman (Feb 4, 2007)

there is nothing here but fishing. i hunt some in windsor, not far from ya.


----------



## TravisinWV (Sep 14, 2005)

welcome to the AT!


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Welcome to AT!!

Enjoy all the friends and info available on here


----------

